# What airflow do u have?



## avichandana20000 (Oct 2, 2012)

What airflow setup do u have?

Here goes mine  :

*i.imgur.com/rRaDzl.jpg

GREEN = INTAKE FRONT 120mm, BOTTOM 140mm and FRONT TOP 120mm

RED = EXHAUST CPU COOLER FAN is xtraflow, REAR EXHAUST is also extraflow, TOP EXHAUST is NZXT 140mm.

Idle temp is 44 and load is 50.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 2, 2012)

As you can see I have installed all but 1 fan. The second top exhaust with Blue LED is a hard find. Im waiting for it to arrive.

NZXT Phantom Red

Intake
Front - 120mm Glacialtech (89CFM @ 2200rpm)
Side Lower - 120mm x2  FN 120RB  (47.27 CFM @ 1300rpm)
Side -  200mm FN200RB (166CFM @ 1300rpm)

Exhaust
Top - 200mm FS 200LED (89.5 CFM@700 rpm)
Rear - 120mm 120RB (47.27 CFM @ 1300rpm)




After playing a lot with the fan controller the best results on a hot day (without AC) were achieved with the Side Intake Fan ( FN200RB @ 166CFM) in full flow,the top exhaust (89.5CFM) in full flow and the rear exhaust completely turned down in the fan controller. The front Intake as usual a Glacial Tech  120mm @ 89CFM in LOW so is the lower side intake 120mm x2. Im maintaining over all Temps at 40°C/41°C idle on a sweltering hot day. On a normal day like today in Kolkata it is at 37°C. But if I turn up the rear exhaust fan the Temps rise up by a degree or two!!! I think the rear exhaust draws out the cool side intake air before it reaches the components,hence I keep it turned almost off.

Edit :  Idle Temp 37°C  On load it wont cross 43°C  with a 3.2Ghz overclock @ 1.33V on an E6750


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2012)

@ Op - from the pic it looks like positive airflow.


----------



## havoknation (Oct 3, 2012)

I have HAF932, below is my fan config :

Front : 200mm cm megaflow red intake fan + 120mm orange xigmatech intake fan
Side : 200mm CM megaflow red intake fan
Bottom : 140mm Aerocool white intake fan.

Top : 200mm CM megaflow red exhaust fan + 120mm red CM exhaust fan
Back : 140mm Noctua FAN as exhaust

using Intel core i7 920 @ 3.6Ghz (Default : 2.6Ghz) (24*7) on Prolimatech Meghalems with Noctua 120mm FANS in push pull config. idle temp 50-55 degrees and load temp never reached more then 72-75 degrees.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 3, 2012)

@ OP 

If you can manage to fit the 166CFM FN200RB on the side Im sure your temps will be down by around 3°C to 4°C. The same happened with me.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2012)

Got old Zebronics Bijli case and currently thinking about Negative air pressure.

Intake
Front 120mm Zebronics 40CFM Fan

Exhaust
Rear 120mm CM 90CFM Fan
Top 120mm 80CFM Corsair PSU fan


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 3, 2012)

Can someone suggest a good fan setup for NZXT Gamma?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 3, 2012)

@The Incinerator 

So you have attached the rear fan to the controller and not the mobo.

I thought of doing so but the EVO will touch the fan as the gap is low. NZXT fans are not exactly 200 mm but 192 mm. The gap between EVO and side mesh is less than 20 mm. So it can be mounted either with stock cooler or WATER COOLING.

Large CPU Coolers that will NOT fit with NZXT 200mm fan installed:
Corsair H70 with rear mounted radiator
Silver Arrow
Hyper 212+/EVO
Thermaltake FRIO OCK
Megahalems (will fit with Xigmatek 200mm fan though) 

Large CPU Coolers confirmed to fit:
Xigmatek Dark Knight
Arctic Cooler Freezer 7
Corsair H50
Corsair H100

SOURCE

What is that red thing on your CPU? and is that a SOUTH BRIDGE cooler?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 3, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> @The Incinerator
> 
> So you have attached the rear fan to the controller and not the mobo.
> 
> What is that red thing on your CPU? and is that a SOUTH BRIDGE cooler?



I try not connect any fan to the motherboard,even this after market Thermaltake Beetle CPU cooler has the fan connected to a separate Thermaltake Fan Controller. 

That red thing is Thermaltake Beetle CPU cooler.
Yes,the P5N-E SLI never came with a south bridge cooler so I got a Cooler Master Blue Ice and stuck it on with some Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive.

There is a Zigmatek 200mm x 200mmx 20mm fan which you  can order from the UK for around 16 pounds,which some guys have managed to fit on the side with a NHD14 on the CPU.
Check Here:*forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=33640

I feared for the worst when ordering this fan,but luck favoured and it did fit in. The only bummer was I bought it for Rs 872 at itdepot and the very next week Prime ABGB reduced its price to Rs 550 including delivery!!!


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 3, 2012)

^^ from where you have taken that thermaltake Beetle CPU cooler?

Xigmatech is not available now in either of the sites.

i will try my NZXT fan lying at bottom on the side panel and to put down rear exhaust on fan controller.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 3, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> ^^ from where you have taken that thermaltake Beetle CPU cooler?



I got it from Germany.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 4, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> Can someone suggest a good fan setup for NZXT Gamma?



i have 3 HDDs with one slot gaps. In the front i have a CM excalibur 120mm as front intake, 2x 120mm at top as exhaust. rest are vacant.


----------



## havoknation (Oct 4, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> Can someone suggest a good fan setup for NZXT Gamma?



Intake :
Front 120mm *1
Side 120mm *1

Exhaust :
Rear 120mm 
Top 120mm *1

For 120mm fans , select between CM xcaliber, xtraflow or deepcool windblade, etc


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 4, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> Can someone suggest a good fan setup for NZXT Gamma?



Top Exhaust - 2 x 140mm or 120mm 
Rear Exhaust - Skip it!

Front Intake - 120mm
Side Intake - 2 x 120mm (most essential)


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 4, 2012)

Temperature diffe4rence between positive & negative is almost nothing. Although according to some of my reviewer friends, positive air pressure sometimes decrease 1C or so.
Here in normal Indian environment, negative air pressure tends to accumulate lots of dust inside the chassis. I personally use neutral and positive air pressure setup.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 4, 2012)

To*  avichandana20000* 	 , havoknation & the incinerator.
TY for your inputs.Will try this setup and let u know.By the way while doing a google search on this subject i found one article stating that it is difficult to install the front fan on NZXT Gamma as there are no clear manual.Any thought on this?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 4, 2012)

The front 120mm....the best it does is cool the HDDs as per my experience,I have a Very High Performance front 120mm,even in full flow @ 89.5 CFM all it does is cool the HDDs with no effect in the over all CPU or MoBo temps!!! Its the side and top that works the hardest to bring down temps.


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> To*  avichandana20000* 	 , havoknation & the incinerator.
> TY for your inputs.Will try this setup and let u know.By the way while doing a google search on this subject i found one article stating that *it is difficult to install the front fan on NZXT Gamma as there are no clear manual.Any thought on this?*



only a myth .. actually it's very easy ( no matter what reviews are saying ) .. just give it a shot and you'll know by yourself.
NZXT Gamma Case Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Temperature diffe4rence between positive & negative is almost nothing. Although according to some of my reviewer friends, positive air pressure sometimes decrease 1C or so.
> Here in normal Indian environment, negative air pressure tends to accumulate lots of dust inside the chassis. I personally use neutral and positive air pressure setup.



By old Biji Case has lost of mess and gaps.
So,I prefer Negative air pressure.
Cos I heard Positive pressure will not work with this kind of case.
Is that really true ?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 7, 2012)

Changed the setup. Fixed the NZXT 200mm fan on the side. Not in a four to four pattern. Just Managed to fix one screw with the side panel and rest  three with cellotapes.
It woks like magic, Idle Temp Drops to 40. Thanks incinerator for the inspiration. 

*i.imgur.com/AnNiXl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zUdoUl.jpg


This thread should be enriched with the pics of fan setup and the pros and cons of it. Our ultimate goal is to keep it COOL.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2012)

^^ Excellent and very clever work there.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 9, 2012)

@avichandana20000: white looks good!


----------

